# Bunk Mattress Complaints From Guests



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

2 guests (1 adult & 1 child) complained last time they slept on the bunks that the mattresses where "hard". In an effort to improve the guest experience, I would like to improve the mattresses. Whats your specific recommendations on mattress toppers, pads, etc. I dont know anything about these terms or solutions. Feel free to give me specific products you've used and recommend. [I believe the bunk mattresses are 34" wide, 74" long.]

There are so many options at CW, I dont know where to begin.

I have been searching other forums on this topic, but some of the hard mattress solutions are several years old, and most people are commenting on the main matress, not necessarily the bunk mattresses specifically, so I wanted to see if anything new has come out.

Thank you very much


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

We purchased 3" memory toppers. Made a world of difference. New mattress will add additional unwanted weight in the front.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I also bought memory foam for the queen and one bunk. Remarkably wonderful! Only bought one for one bunk for mom. Got them at Costco. Don 't want to make the others too comfy.









quote name='Rrc&kyc' date='08 September 2014 - 02:54 PM' timestamp='1410206055' post='515362']
We purchased 3" memory toppers. Made a world of difference. New mattress will add additional unwanted weight in the front.
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

we used overstocked.com and got great deal on memory foam. Added to master bed and all bunk beds....love it!


----------



## natalie21 (May 29, 2020)

We have the 5th Wheel Camper and the Queen Bed Mattress left with plenty to look forward to. I value quality sleep and have been looking to purchase a replacement mattress for campers. I stumbled across a Memory Foam Mattress Topper and read the reviews and decided to give it a try as it is much cheaper than replacing the entire mattress. It was excellent, with a thickness of 4 inches which is a significant positive as it will give me enough support and comfort to give me a good night's sleep.


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

Love the LUCID pad, it arrived quicker than expected, after I opened the package I wasn't aware there have been instructions and expected this mattress topper to inflate straight away, then when it didn't I used to be very concerned so I saw the instructions and waited every day and it inflated perfectly and now it's so comfortable I'm attaching photos of how it looked before and the way it's now.


----------

